# Local Changes Due to Coronavirus.



## Marlene

It appears that local and state officials are taking this quite seriously.  So far today, I've received the following notices regarding local and state measures intended to curb the spread of coronavirus.

The governor has banned all gatherings of 100 or more people in the same area, and has suggested that spectators not be allowed at sporting events. 

All Delaware county schools will close for three weeks.
---
I had an email from the local senior center saying all classes and social events will be cancelled for the immediate future.
---
I received the following email from Walmart:

Keeping you and our associates safe is a top priority, so we wanted to share the steps we’re taking in response to coronavirus. With help from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), as well as our own Chief Medical Officer, we’re developing preventative measures to maintain a clean, healthy environment in our stores.

First and foremost, we’ve ramped up cleaning efforts. Stores are cleaned daily, with sanitizing solutions used in high-touch, high-traffic areas. We also have associates dedicated to cleaning key areas throughout the day, and we’re sending additional supplies they can use at registers and on shopping carts.

Second, we’re dedicated to keeping stores stocked and prices fair. We’re working hard to replenish cleaning supplies, paper products, and other in-demand items as quickly as possible—and at our everyday low prices. We’re taking a firm stance against price gouging from third-party sellers, so if you see it happening, please report your concern here.

Third, we’ve asked associates who aren’t feeling well to refrain from coming in. We’ve also shared a new policy with them that provides extra flexibility to stay home, as well as pay options and support if they are affected by the virus.

Finally, we want to remind you that there are lots of great ways to shop with Walmart. You may want to consider trying online delivery or store pickup options, as well as our app’s Walmart Pay feature, which you can use when checking out at the register.

-----
I received this email from my local YMCA

*While our Ys remain open, *we feel it is best to take precautions. 

*Beginning Saturday, March 14, all group fitness classes and programming will be canceled for the remainder of the month*, including but not limited to:

- Youth sports
- All chronic disease prevention classes
- Gymnastics
- Swim lessons
- Child Watch
- Kids Time/Kids Adventure
- Preschool
- Before & After School Care
- Water fitness
- Free and paid group fitness classes


All equipment/toys that cannot be easily cleaned will be removed from play areas and remain out of use.


Equipment usage will be lessened so that members are not side-by-side on cardio and strength machines.


It is important that we practice social distance as recommended by national, state and local health officials.


----------



## Don M.

Similar steps are being taken in Missouri.  Perhaps the most notable is the cancelling of virtually all the university classes....students will take their classes via their computers.  So far, nothing has been said about closing the K-12 schools....that could put a major burden on working parents.  
We got the Walmart notice, also, and similar messages from the casinos we like to visit.  There has been only 2 cases of this illness reported here, so far, but the government has cancelled any/all events that might attract more than 500 people....that will probably end any sporting events, etc.  
This illness is just starting to invade this part of the nation, so I expect many more measures to be initiated in coming days/weeks.


----------



## AnnieA

Just posted this on another thread ...the skilled nursing home I do contract work for went on full lockdown today.  No visitors, not even spouses and children.  All staff fill out a symptoms questionnaire and have temp checks in order to enter each day.  No one--not even contract employees, doctors, hospice workers etc--can enter if they've been on a cruise, traveled by plane, been in a state with community transmission until 14 days following return home.


----------



## Kadee

The Australian Grand Prix has been cancelled  that was due to start in Melbourne today


----------



## Catlady

I got a long email from Kroger (Frys) telling me all the things they are doing to prevent spread of the virus.  I'll copy it here if anybody wants to read it.


----------



## fmdog44

Crowds are the reason it will spread.


----------



## Catlady

fmdog44 said:


> Crowds are the reason it will spread.


I'm so glad I am retired and able to be a recluse, I feel sorry for the many who HAVE to be among people and cannot work from home.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Catlady said:


> I'm so glad I am retired and able to be a recluse, I feel sorry for the many who HAVE to be among people and cannot work from home.


I agree with you C....was just thinking how interesting it is that most of the world will have to stay home if they can, just like us retired ones who aren't mobile enuf to get out, have disabilities, etc., and make do with our surroundings of home sweet home....


----------



## terry123

All schools in Ashburn, Va. are closed. My daughter teaches there and grand daughter attends another one.  Closed for a week before they decide. Attending classes online for now.  Wonder what those without internet  will do.


----------



## chic

All colleges have closed and students sent home for the rest of the semester. Elementary and middle schools and high schools closed. Senior center is closed. People are being advised not to attend church services. That's it so far. There's very little traffic on the roads which is kind of surreal. But no other ban on who may or may not go out. People are still working here.


----------



## hollydolly

Updated Pictures and news on areas of the USA as they close down many areas ...scary tactic numbers here so   be warned before you open the link if you suffer from anxiety  ...


SF fishermans' wharf..hardly any visitors...








Much quieter roads in New York











More pictures and the whole story here ....


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-warned-150MILLION-infected-coronavirus.html


----------



## hollydolly

Our PM is refusing to cancel any large crowded events..football, concerts etc..and despite the governments' own *Health* secretary succumbing to the virus and being isolated .. .. instead he's  relying on the common sense of people to stay home..*smh*.. but today it's been announced that the manager of one of our top Premier League football teams has contracted the Virus, so the whole team have now been put into isolation..which means all fixtures in the football league will be put into jeopardy anyway...hopefully a good thing which will keep large crowds away from the football matches..

I don't want there to be panic here in the uk  (above and beyond what's already been happening with panic buying)   obviously... but where's the common sense?  Italy,  France, Spain, Parts of the USA... all taken action and locked down areas where crowds would gather ... UK...? *duh*..nada... ... as if we haven't got enough trouble with no beds in our hospitals for the already sick, aside from this virus  nor anywhere nearly enough doctors and nursing staff .. despite being warned now that this virus will last until *June *

Fortunately many people have taken the choice to stay home... as can be seen in these pictures of our usually packed area...

London Bridge tube station... usually you would barely be able to see a square foot of ground..






empty commuter trains... standing room only usually.. 








https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...orkers-stay-home-amid-coronavirus-crisis.html

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...oncerning-decision-not-ban-public-events.html


----------



## Capt Lightning

I see that all elite (incl. premier) league football matches have been suspended and that in Scotland, gatherings of more than 500 people have been banned.  This probably won't affect the local Highland league where teams can only dream of getting 500 through the turnstiles 

This is a delicate balancing act.  Defeating this virus may be more of a marathon than a sprint and I fear that excessive long-term measures may only serve to sap the morale of the population.


----------



## Marlene

hollydolly said:


> Updated Pictures and news on areas of the USA as they close down many areas ...scary tactic numbers here so   be warned before you open the link if you suffer from anxiety  ...
> 
> 
> SF fishermans' wharf..hardly any visitors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much quieter roads in New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures and the whole story here ....
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-warned-150MILLION-infected-coronavirus.html


Here is a list of which states are most effected.  

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/us/states-responses-to-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## hollydolly

Marlene said:


> Here is a list of which states are most effected.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/us/states-responses-to-coronavirus/index.html


 I presume  the areas at the top of your list Marlene, are your most populated areas in the USA ?

Oddly , it's not quite the same here.. London has the highest amount  .. followed by Devon which is a much less populated area ,  a county way down on the coast in the west country... 

Total confirmed cases for the whole of the UK as from an hour ago... is  590

England - 491
Scotland - 60
Wales-  19
Northern Ireland -20...


----------



## Marlene

hollydolly said:


> I presume  the areas at the top of your list Marlene, are your most populated areas in the USA ?
> 
> Oddly , it's not quite the same here.. London has the highest amount  .. followed by Devon which is a much less populated area ,  a county way down on the coast in the west country...
> 
> Total confirmed cases for the whole of the UK as from an hour ago... is  590
> 
> England - 491
> Scotland - 60
> Wales-  19
> Northern Ireland -20...


Surprisingly, it isn't by population.  Here's our most populated state:


California (Population: 39,747,267)
Texas (Population: 29,087,070)
Florida (Population: 21,646,155)
New York (Population: 19,491,339)
Pennsylvania (Population: 12,813,969)
Illinois (Population: 12,700,381)
Ohio (Population: 11,718,568)
Georgia (Population: 10,627,767)
North Carolina (Population: 10,497,741)
Michigan (Population: 10,020,472)

So it appears to be more about travel and where people are coming in from.


----------



## Pappy

Disney world just closed down for two weeks. Our St. Patrick’s parade has been canceled too.


----------



## chic

Marlene said:


> Surprisingly, it isn't by population.  Here's our most populated state:
> 
> 
> California (Population: 39,747,267)
> Texas (Population: 29,087,070)
> Florida (Population: 21,646,155)
> New York (Population: 19,491,339)
> Pennsylvania (Population: 12,813,969)
> Illinois (Population: 12,700,381)
> Ohio (Population: 11,718,568)
> Georgia (Population: 10,627,767)
> North Carolina (Population: 10,497,741)
> Michigan (Population: 10,020,472)
> 
> So it appears to be more about travel and where people are coming in from.



Yes, it is more about travel in the U.S. LAX is the 4th busiest airport in the world which explains California.


----------



## AnnieA

Capt Lightning said:


> This is a delicate balancing act.  Defeating this virus may be more of a marathon than a sprint and I fear that excessive long-term measures may only serve to sap the morale of the population.



I don't think there's any way to avoid a drop in morale;  we're living through an unprecedented--in our lifetimes--bad situation.  The slow mitigation strategies are designed to keep healthcare services from becoming over burdened.


----------



## hollydolly

AnnieA said:


> I don't think there's any way to avoid a drop in morale;  we're living through an unprecedented--in our lifetimes--bad situation.  The slow mitigation strategies are designed to keep healthcare services from becoming over burdened.


which is exactly what we as a country are begging our PM to do, but he won't, he won't stop large gatherings or put any preventions in place as have other countries like closing schools etc.. .. he said in an interview just yesterday that he feels that people should be open to getting the Virus as a HERD rather than drip feed.. . He even said ''expect thousands to die''.. well of course they'll die you idiot PM, if you're overwhelming our NHS with a nation who are potentially  ill all at one time..  thank goodness so many people have taken the law into their own hands and those who can work from home have chosen to do it, rather than put themselves and others in harms way


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Our PM is refusing to cancel any large crowded events..football, concerts etc..and despite the governments' own *Health* secretary succumbing to the virus and being isolated .. .. instead he's  relying on the common sense of people to stay home..*smh*.. but today it's been announced that the manager of one of our top Premier League football teams has contracted the Virus, so the whole team have now been put into isolation..which means all fixtures in the football league will be put into jeopardy anyway...hopefully a good thing which will keep large crowds away from the football matches..
> 
> I don't want there to be panic here in the uk  (above and beyond what's already been happening with panic buying)   obviously... but where's the common sense?  Italy,  France, Spain, Parts of the USA... all taken action and locked down areas where crowds would gather ... UK...? *duh*..nada... ... as if we haven't got enough trouble with no beds in our hospitals for the already sick, aside from this virus  nor anywhere nearly enough doctors and nursing staff .. despite being warned now that this virus will last until *June *
> 
> Fortunately many people have taken the choice to stay home... as can be seen in these pictures of our usually packed area...
> 
> London Bridge tube station... usually you would barely be able to see a square foot of ground..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> empty commuter trains... standing room only usually..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...orkers-stay-home-amid-coronavirus-crisis.html
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...oncerning-decision-not-ban-public-events.html


I *love* those train seats! I see that triangle shaped building in the New York picture when I go to the waterfront park in Hoboken N.J.  Considering the inaction you speak of...maybe #45 should ban travel from the U.K., which was exempted, as well. I don't see how anyone can predict how long this virus will last.


----------



## Jim W.

*THEY CLOSED DISNEY WORLD!!!!!    *


----------



## hollydolly

Jim W. said:


> *THEY CLOSED DISNEY WORLD!!!!!   *


... they've closed disney world in Paris too..... and they've closed all the playgrounds and ordinary parks in Southern  Spain today as well near where my daughter lives...

All children's play areas and and public parks, including dog parks and picnic areas have been  closed to the public. The recommendation of the Public Safety Committee is that everyone stays at home as much as possible, and that funerals only be attended by close family. This is in addition to the measures announced yesterday, closing many municipal buildings and services including Sports Centres, and libraries.


----------



## Pappy

Dog parks are still open....Owners not allowed to enter.....


----------



## Pappy

Jim W. said:


> *THEY CLOSED DISNEY WORLD!!!!!   *


----------



## Aunt Bea

I received a jury summons that required me to call this afternoon to find out if I had to report on Monday as planned.

The recorded message said that all juror selection was being postponed until further notice due to the threat of Coronavirus.

A new summons will be issued at a later date.


----------



## hollydolly

Finally.... *our Prime minister has buckled under overwhelming pressure..a little bit...

Schools will still not be closed but as from next weekend, all large gatherings will be cancelled...*

All mass gatherings and sports events are set to be banned from next weekend, it can be revealed.

_In a major escalation of the coronavirus crisis, ministers are preparing to introduce emergency legislation early next week to allow this.

The unprecedented move puts key summer events such as the Glastonbury Festival, VE Day commemorations, Chelsea Flower Show, Wimbledon tennis championships, the Grand National and Royal Ascot under threat.

It comes after sports bodies confirmed the postponement of the London Marathon, the suspension of Premier League football matches and the cancellation of the England cricket team's Sri Lanka tour.


As the number of coronavirus cases in the UK neared 800 and the death toll hit 11, it also emerged that officials are talking to businesses about ways to help millions work from home.  

The cranking up of the government's response is also understood to hand police the powers to detain suspected virus victims 'for a limited period' if necessary stop them spreading the infection.

Council care homes will also be given the legal wriggle room to pare back their services if staff shortages makes it impossible to continue providing their current levels of support for their elderly residents.

Boris Johnson's U-turn on stronger action similar to that taken in other countries came after mounting criticism from public health experts and politicians that Britain was not doing enough to keep the public safe.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...anned-weekend-dramatic-government-U-turn.html_


----------



## hollydolly

A newborn baby in England has become the world's youngest victim to test positive for coronavirus.

The child's mother was rushed to hospital days ago with suspected pneumonia but her positive result was only known after the birth.

The pair are being treated at separate hospitals with the baby being treated at North Middlesex Hospital where it was born, and the mother being moved to a specialist infections hospital. ( that's North  London for anyone who doesn't know )    

After doctors learned of the mother's positive result, the baby was tested very soon after its arrival

Doctors are trying to establish how the newborn contracted the virus, either through the womb or during birth.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Jim W. said:


> *THEY CLOSED DISNEY WORLD!!!!!   *


And Disney Land and then Disney World in Florida. And Broadway is closed down, and all the sports. People didn't believe me when I said more than a week ago that this "ish" is real and they downplayed the seriousness of it. Many schools and universities have suspended classes and our governor (N.J.) is considering closing schools in the entire state. We are no where near the peak of this. I saw that Italy's peak is still probably a couple of weeks away. Life as we've known it has changed.


----------



## Aunt Bea

They have canceled all large gatherings and asked local restaurants to reduce seating capacity by fifty percent to help with social distancing.

The surrounding counties have closed schools until the middle of April but talks are still taking place in my city.  The city is concerned about closing schools because such a large number of students rely on the schools for free breakfast and lunch each day, very sad choices.


----------



## terry123

Got a notice from my church St Thomas that services to be cancelled for the next 2 Sundays.  We can get them online which I do anyway. They are asking anyone that feels bad to avoid services.  Also got emails from KFC, WALMART, KROGER and others that I frequent. I am ordering from HEB now to be delivered.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> I received a jury summons that required me to call this afternoon to find out if I had to report on Monday as planned.
> 
> The recorded message said that all juror selection was being postponed until further notice due to the threat of Coronavirus.
> 
> A new summons will be issued at a later date.


 I bet the prisoner who is on remand or in custody is furious they'll have to be incarcerated for longer before their case comes to trial. Wonder what they'll do if a case of the virus breaks out in the prisons ..


----------



## Manatee

They closed the recreation centers here in the geezer ghetto.


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> I bet the prisoner who is on remand or in custody is furious they'll have to be incarcerated for longer before their case comes to trial. Wonder what they'll do if a case of the virus breaks out in the prisons ..


Not many people in jail since the governor's bail reform law went into effect.

Under the new law, judges will no longer be able to set bail for a long list of misdemeanors and nonviolent felonies, including stalking, assault without serious injury, burglary, many drug offenses, and even some kinds of arson and robbery.

 Thousands of people currently in jail awaiting trial across the state will be automatically released, and about 90 percent of new defendants each year in New York will remain free as their cases move through the courts. Most cities and counties will rely on supervised release programs — in which officials stay in touch with defendants through phone calls or meetings — to ensure people show up to court. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/31/nyregion/cash-bail-reform-new-york.html


----------



## RadishRose

They will spray disinfectant in the prisons, just like in any city or school that have closed.

The Gov of NY has prisoners making a hand sanitizer that is better than Purell, he says. It's called NYS Clean, but I don't know how it's being marketed






.

ALBANY – New York is making its own hand sanitizer to distribute to schools, governments, prisons and some communities affected by the coronavirus, Gov. Andrew Cuomo said.

With a shortage of hand sanitizer due to the illness and the growing cost of buying it, New York is turning to its state-owned business run in its prison system to produce more than 100,000 gallons of week of hand sanitizer, called NYS Clean.

"It’s much cheaper for us to make it ourselves than for us to buy it on the open market," Cuomo said at a press briefing Monday


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> They will spray disinfectant in the prisons, just like in any city or school that have closed.
> 
> The Gov of NY has prisoners making a hand sanitizer that is better than Purell, he says. It's called NY Clean, but I don't know how it's being marketed.


 yes but unlike the schools the prisons won't be empty... ...here they\'re not closing schools....

In Spain they've closed everything, including the right to travel unless for business or doctors appointments,  manned checkpoints have been set up. All  schools, restaurants and bars have been closed. Holidaymakers (thousands)  on the paseo having lunch and dinner were told to leave in beach areas.. .  All beaches closed... 
They closed all the children playgrounds and public parks and I've seen the video today of them spraying the kids slides and things with disinfectants..  All bar  and restaurant staff have been laid off pro tem unpaid .. but with only a days notice they wouldn't have had any warning to be able to have a chance to save some money to see them through the period until everything re-opens and my daughters says this looks like it could possibly not be until Easter

Thousands , nay hundreds of thousands of people are on holiday (vacation) there at the moment arriving before the movement ban  .
Can you imagine being on holiday in a country where you may have just arrived a day or 2 ago, and now there's nowhere to go, no restaurants, bars, or even parks,, and no driving to scenic areas for a picnic even... ?  However they're doing what they hope is the right thing to stop the spread of it... unlike_ this_ country....


----------



## RadishRose

Such a mess. In the case of disinfecting a premise I Imagine people would be transferred temporarily.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Aunt Bea said:


> They have canceled all large gatherings and asked local restaurants to reduce seating capacity by fifty percent to help with social distancing.
> 
> The surrounding counties have closed schools until the middle of April but talks are still taking place in my city.  The city is concerned about closing schools because such a large number of students rely on the schools for free breakfast and lunch each day, very sad choices.


The decision was finally made to close all of our schools from 3/20/20 through mid-April.

They are still working on plans/ideas for feeding stations with limited contact, meals for small groups, grab 'n go sack lunches, 3-day meal kits, etc...


----------



## Ruthanne

I have gotten some emails from companies like my bank telling me on how they plan on staying safe...I guess we all are!  

Heck, no one wants to get deathly ill but then 80% who get it don't get extremely ill so that's something I hold on to.


----------



## Red Cinders

I live 30 minutes from Disney World and just received an email from them that because of the parks closing, they are donating a great deal of fresh food to the Second Harvest Food Bank of Central Florida.  Disney donates regularly to the food bank, but this is going to be one huge haul.


----------



## RadishRose

TRENTON, NJ- Three regional governors have announced an approach to combat the spread of the COVID-19 Coronavirus. NJ Governor Murphy, NY Governor Cuomo, and CT Governor Lamont announced that the three states will limit crowd capacity for recreational and social gatherings to 50 people - effective by 8 PM tonight.


Restaurants and bars will close for on premise service and move to take-out and delivery only effective 8 PM tonight while movie theaters, gyms and casinos will also temporarily close effective 8 PM tonight.


The three governors also announced restaurants and bars will close for on premise service and move to take-out and delivery services only but may be provided a waiver for carry-out alcohol. 

Some states, I think one is NY, are arranging for the Army Corp of Engineers to build temporary hospital units.


----------



## Don M.

This afternoon, schools all over central Missouri announced they are closing, starting tomorrow, and lasting through April 3rd.  They are closing to sanitize the schools, and allow all the schools, doctors/hospitals, etc., to prepare in case this virus finds its way into this area.  As a result, our nearby Granddaughter will be bringing her two daughters here early in the morning before she and her husband head for work.  At this point, we are unsure if the little ones will be staying with us throughout the weekdays, or if the parents will be coming back and forth every morning and evening.  The practical solution would be to let them stay here on weekdays, for the next 3 weeks, and just take them home on weekends.  

The remainder of the month should be quite interesting for us, and my wife will probably really have her hands full as we get used to having a couple of active young girls here for hours/days at a time.  

Some of the news reports are saying that schools are closing all over the country, and millions of kids and parents are going to have to find ways to balance family and work.  The problems this virus is causing just seem to get more complex with every passing day.


----------



## debodun

The supermarket in the next town that is usually open 24 hours, is now closing between 1 and 6 am.

The local Dollar General is devoting its first hour of business (8 to 9 am) exclusively to seniors. (I wonder if you have to show proof?)

The church I attend is finally postponing all activities until further notice.

The only thing that hasn't changed so far is home delivered meals (see green letters in this online notice):


----------



## AnnieA

Our community center is feeding kids who would have been getting meals at schools.   

I'm starting to get positive feedback from people I urged to stock up a few weeks ago ...older than me who have chronic illnesses.  I had my mom calling people as well.   Some listened and are thankful!


----------



## Pinky

As many places in the U.S., our mayor has declared all eating establishments closed to the public. Take-out food only.

Our daughter has offered to drop off any groceries, etc. However, we're okay for now. They order through Insta-Cart.

Have received emails from the CEO of our supermarket and pharmacy, bank, as to what precautions are being taken to ensure the cleanliness of their premises. Our PM's wife has the virus and he is self-quarantined.


----------



## debodun

A woman to whom I deliver meals gets her groceries delivered and they have cancelled twice on her. She is getting desperate. She needs meds, too.


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> A woman to whom I deliver meals gets her groceries delivered and they have cancelled twice on her. She is getting desperate. She needs meds, too.


Does she have any family/friends/neighbours who can help in any way at all? Will the pharmacy deliver her meds?


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> A woman to whom I deliver meals gets her groceries delivered and they have cancelled twice on her. She is getting desperate. She needs meds, too.


 Can you deliver them for her?


----------



## Packerjohn

hollydolly said:


> I presume  the areas at the top of your list Marlene, are your most populated areas in the USA ?
> 
> Oddly , it's not quite the same here.. London has the highest amount  .. followed by Devon which is a much less populated area ,  a county way down on the coast in the west country...
> 
> Total confirmed cases for the whole of the UK as from an hour ago... is  590
> 
> England - 491
> Scotland - 60
> Wales-  19
> Northern Ireland -20...


Might I be so bold as to post information from Canada.  We have 320 confirmed cases.  4 have died.  However, no one panics as the conservative people of Canada.  I know this for a fact.  All libraries closed, schools closed, senior Happy Hours not allowed.  Man, them's fightin' words.  I love books & I really like Happy Hour.  I am fighting to have tomorrow's coffee time at 10 am to stay open.  Darn it all!


----------



## debodun

Pinky said:


> Does she have any family/friends/neighbours who can help in any way at all? Will the pharmacy deliver her meds?



I think she was hinting around for my help, but the meal program dictates that we cannot intervene with anything (unless it is, of course, a life threatening situation) and then we can only report it - no direct intervention. We can't even bring their mail from the mailbox to them or take mail to post for them. These people have case workers or they wouldn't be in the meals program. Their helpers should be making those arrangements.


----------



## win231

I just came from 2 Trader Joe's.
The first one had a long line, so I left.
The larger one 5 miles away didn't have a line, but I laughed so hard, it was worth the extra trip.
They removed the anti-bacterial wipe dispensers, so I thought they were simply out of them.  When I walked in, an employee had the container in her hand so shoppers could take ONE.
What happened was, when the dispensers were outside, people were stealing the whole thing - & probably selling them for $100.00 or so.

Like these 2 dirtbags:
https://www.crimeonline.com/2020/03...anitizers-resell-at-up-to-70-a-bottle-report/


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I think she was hinting around for my help, but the meal program dictates that we cannot intervene with anything (unless it is, of course, a life threatening situation) and then we can only report it - no direct intervention. We can't even bring their mail from the mailbox to them or take mail to post for them. These people have case workers or they wouldn't be in the meals program. Their helpers should be making those arrangements.


 yes but that's in normal cisrcumstances because that's  probably what she pays for, and if it's anything like the same  type of elderly  support ( help the aged) here in the uk, nothing more can be done unless the client pays more money..not even their mail posted for them, I know all about that I helped out for a while at one of our major aged charities  ... however this is extraordinary times, and fetching someone's meds for them when they've run out , or bringing them food / shopping when there's no-one else available to do it would  be seen as something that is of utmost importance if their helpers or carers are not making it a priority...


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> I just came from 2 Trader Joe's.
> The first one had a long line, so I left.
> The larger one 5 miles away didn't have a line, but I laughed so hard, it was worth the extra trip.
> They removed the anti-bacterial wipe dispensers, so I thought they were simply out of them.  When I walked in, an employee had the container in her hand so shoppers could take ONE.
> What happened was, when the dispensers were outside, people were stealing the whole thing - & probably selling them for $100.00 or so.
> 
> Like these 2 dirtbags:
> https://www.crimeonline.com/2020/03...anitizers-resell-at-up-to-70-a-bottle-report/


My husband just got home from work. he stopped just before 10pm at the 24 hour  Superstore near his work to buy some beer , and discovered that they were getting ready to close because during these frantic times, they have no time to restock,   so all 24 hour  supermarkets   are closing at 10 until 6am for the foreseeable future...
However ,  the store manager told him that  the cage that  holds the food that  people  buy for the homeless and drop it in as they leave the store ,  which is collected daily and  taken to food banks has had to be removed because customers were raiding it!!!

Just indescribable madness..... the media have a lot to answer for whipping up this hysteria with stories of people going to have to be isolated for months on end. Everyone knows that even at Christmas when the stores are closed for just one or 2 days there's almost mass  hysteria, but to tell people that they might not  get supplies for months is causing absolute anarchy and completely unnecessary stress...


----------



## applecruncher

hollydolly said:


> and taken to food banks has had to be removed because customers were raiding it!!!



Self-serving pigs!   That's as bad as taking money from Salvation Army bucket. 

I went to Kroger today just to get a few things.
Bread shelves - bare.
Eggs - gone
Toilet paper - forget it!
I'm glad I didn't need those things. It was an eerie experience.
I noticed quite a few people wearing masks.


----------



## Becky1951

debodun said:


> I think she was hinting around for my help, but the meal program dictates that we cannot intervene with anything (unless it is, of course, a life threatening situation) and then we can only report it - no direct intervention. We can't even bring their mail from the mailbox to them or take mail to post for them. These people have case workers or they wouldn't be in the meals program. Their helpers should be making those arrangements.


Can you make an anonymous call to whomever can help? Case worker?


----------



## Ladybj

Marlene said:


> It appears that local and state officials are taking this quite seriously.  So far today, I've received the following notices regarding local and state measures intended to curb the spread of coronavirus.
> 
> The governor has banned all gatherings of 100 or more people in the same area, and has suggested that spectators not be allowed at sporting events.
> 
> All Delaware county schools will close for three weeks.
> ---
> I had an email from the local senior center saying all classes and social events will be cancelled for the immediate future.
> ---
> I received the following email from Walmart:
> 
> Keeping you and our associates safe is a top priority, so we wanted to share the steps we’re taking in response to coronavirus. With help from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), as well as our own Chief Medical Officer, we’re developing preventative measures to maintain a clean, healthy environment in our stores.
> 
> First and foremost, we’ve ramped up cleaning efforts. Stores are cleaned daily, with sanitizing solutions used in high-touch, high-traffic areas. We also have associates dedicated to cleaning key areas throughout the day, and we’re sending additional supplies they can use at registers and on shopping carts.
> 
> Second, we’re dedicated to keeping stores stocked and prices fair. We’re working hard to replenish cleaning supplies, paper products, and other in-demand items as quickly as possible—and at our everyday low prices. We’re taking a firm stance against price gouging from third-party sellers, so if you see it happening, please report your concern here.
> 
> Third, we’ve asked associates who aren’t feeling well to refrain from coming in. We’ve also shared a new policy with them that provides extra flexibility to stay home, as well as pay options and support if they are affected by the virus.
> 
> Finally, we want to remind you that there are lots of great ways to shop with Walmart. You may want to consider trying online delivery or store pickup options, as well as our app’s Walmart Pay feature, which you can use when checking out at the register.
> 
> -----
> I received this email from my local YMCA
> 
> *While our Ys remain open, *we feel it is best to take precautions.
> 
> *Beginning Saturday, March 14, all group fitness classes and programming will be canceled for the remainder of the month*, including but not limited to:
> 
> - Youth sports
> - All chronic disease prevention classes
> - Gymnastics
> - Swim lessons
> - Child Watch
> - Kids Time/Kids Adventure
> - Preschool
> - Before & After School Care
> - Water fitness
> - Free and paid group fitness classes
> 
> 
> All equipment/toys that cannot be easily cleaned will be removed from play areas and remain out of use.
> 
> 
> Equipment usage will be lessened so that members are not side-by-side on cardio and strength machines.
> 
> 
> It is important that we practice social distance as recommended by national, state and local health officials.


Our Governor stated do not be in a gathering of more than 10 people.


----------



## Don M.

I made a quick run to the grocery store today, and noticed that some of the shelves were only about half full, but there was still plenty.  However, eggs and sugar were almost gone....strange. 
On a larger scale, in Kansas City, virtually All restaurants, banks, and bars have been shut down....drive in at the fast food joints is still ok.  Banks can only do business at their drive thru's, and All the casinos have been shut down.  All this for the rest of the month, and it may be extended.  The State government is taking these actions to hopefully avoid having to shut down the cities like NYC and San Francisco are having to do.


----------



## applecruncher

win231 said:


> I just came from 2 Trader Joe's.
> The first one had a long line, so I left.
> The larger one 5 miles away didn't have a line, but I laughed so hard, it was worth the extra trip.
> They removed the anti-bacterial wipe dispensers, so I thought they were simply out of them.  When I walked in, an employee had the container in her hand so shoppers could take ONE.
> What happened was, when the dispensers were outside, people were stealing the whole thing - & probably selling them for $100.00 or so.
> 
> Like these 2 dirtbags:
> https://www.crimeonline.com/2020/03...anitizers-resell-at-up-to-70-a-bottle-report/



How about this:
Heard a report about people raiding public restrooms and stealing paper towels and those big industrial size rolls of toilet paper.


----------



## Ladybj

applecruncher said:


> How about this:
> Heard a report about people raiding public restrooms and stealing paper towels and those big industrial size rolls of toilet paper.


When a crisis occur, people do what they feel they have to do.. I am not judging.


----------



## AnnieA

UPS drivers telling customers today that they're going to 'essentials only' deliveries.   This is from another board I'm on and I haven't found an official announcement.  One poster from Georgia said he'd gotten a package today and his driver told him that he'd just gotten the  message from his boss that they were going to limit to 'essentials only' deliveries.  He wasn't sure what that meant or for how long.  Another poster with connections  to FedEx stated the company was implementing a similar policy.  I assume its similar to what Amazon is doing with prioritizing medicine, food ect.    This was late this afternoon, so if it's true, there will probably be announcements soon.


----------



## MarciKS

Kansas is limiting groups to 50 and telling us to self isolate as much as possible. They are planning to up our internet speeds so accommodate the increase of online schooling because all KS schools are closed the rest of the year. Some restaurants have closed their doors altogether. Libraries are closing. I don't know how they plan on schooling kids whose families can't afford a computer or the internet to finish school. If they can't pay for lunch at school then I doubt they can afford much else. I made a small click list purchase Sun night at Dillons and then picked it up tonight. The girl that brought the stuff to the car said the lines were long. I came straight home and got online again and ordered more food and things I need that I could find. I will not be able to pick them up until Fri but I'm ok till then. They are screening visitors at the door at our facility and stuff is prepackaged like our sandwich bar and salad bar. I suspect it won't be long before the cafeteria will be closed to visitors like in surrounding communities so that will definitely hurt our budget for next year. So, not sure what will happen at this point. We'll see.


----------



## MarciKS

Ladybj said:


> When a crisis occur, people do what they feel they have to do.. I am not judging.


We have been fearing that as well at our facility but, I noticed they've increased security and have more men on duty.


----------



## C'est Moi

AnnieA said:


> UPS drivers telling customers today that they're going to 'essentials only' deliveries.   This is from another board I'm on and I haven't found an official announcement.  One poster from Georgia said he'd gotten a package today and his driver told him that he'd just gotten the  message from his boss that they were going to limit to 'essentials only' deliveries.  He wasn't sure what that meant or for how long.  Another poster with connections  to FedEx stated the company was implementing a similar policy.  I assume its similar to what Amazon is doing with prioritizing medicine, food ect.    This was late this afternoon, so if it's true, there will probably be announcements soon.



I don't see how UPS or any of the carriers could limit deliveries.  How on earth would they know what is in the package?   Besides, more people are shopping online for necessities.   Nothing on their website except for this...   https://www.ups.com/us/en/about/news/important-updates.page?


----------



## MarciKS

C'est Moi said:


> I don't see how UPS or any of the carriers could limit deliveries.  How on earth would they know what is in the package?   Besides, more people are shopping online for necessities.   Nothing on their website except for this...   https://www.ups.com/us/en/about/news/important-updates.page?


 When did you receive this? I don't know how things are working in other parts of the country or the world for that matter but, things here have been changing daily. My boss has been approached with min by min instructions on changes to make where our food handling alone has been affected. More changes will likely be in affect when I get to work tomorrow. Things are changing rapidly and unexpectedly. All we can do is follow orders and procedures as they are mandated to us. Perhaps the companies they are ordering from have been given lists of these necessities and everything else will be set aside on hold for now. They have to do what's in the best interest of customers. Someone's Gameboy or someone else's fancy curtains don't take precedence over supplies we all need to survive. They have to look at all aspects of this because it is so far reaching and time is of the essence in some places. Does this make sense to you?


----------



## win231

applecruncher said:


> How about this:
> Heard a report about people raiding public restrooms and stealing paper towels and those big industrial size rolls of toilet paper.


LOL.  How much bacteria would be on those things from a public restroom?  And that toilet paper is not nearly soft enough for me!


----------



## C'est Moi

MarciKS said:


> When did you receive this? I don't know how things are working in other parts of the country or the world for that matter but, things here have been changing daily. My boss has been approached with min by min instructions on changes to make where our food handling alone has been affected. More changes will likely be in affect when I get to work tomorrow. Things are changing rapidly and unexpectedly. All we can do is follow orders and procedures as they are mandated to us. Perhaps the companies they are ordering from have been given lists of these necessities and everything else will be set aside on hold for now. They have to do what's in the best interest of customers. Someone's Gameboy or someone else's fancy curtains don't take precedence over supplies we all need to survive. They have to look at all aspects of this because it is so far reaching and time is of the essence in some places. Does this make sense to you?


When did I receive what?   That is just a link to the UPS website announcement.  I think it would be best if people did not speculate about things and wait on official announcements to avoid confusion.


----------



## hollydolly

Hubs is now home for a week, several people have had to self isolate with the virus at his workplace . He's not been in contact with the virus ( he thinks)...  but  he's gonna be working from home at least until Tuesday...


----------



## AnnieA

As for the UPS deliveries, I'm still not seeing anything about 'essentials only'.  I hope the driver had it confused with Amazon which is temporarily prioritizing food, meds etc.


----------



## debodun




----------



## C'est Moi

AnnieA said:


> As for the UPS deliveries, I'm still not seeing anything about 'essentials only'.  I hope the driver had it confused with Amazon which is temporarily prioritizing food, meds etc.


As far as news releases I have read, Amazon is prioritizing WAREHOUSE space for second-party sellers.  They will still sell/ship anything they have in stock though they are bogged down and shipping is slower due to reduced staffing and more orders to fill.

A random UPS driver probably doesn't know any more about the situation than we do.  We need to wait on formal announcements directly from the carriers instead of spreading more rumors and misinformation.


----------



## AnnieA

C'est Moi said:


> A random UPS driver probably doesn't know anymore about the situation than we do.  We need to wait on formal announcements directly from the carriers instead of spreading more rumors and misinformation.



Sorry.  Tried to word it that way.  The driver wasn't sure what the message meant when he told the customer.  It could be the area.  The guy the driver spoke to about the message is in Georgia so it could be one of their more impacted counties.


----------



## oldman

I read that England is closing schools.

Today, the county that I live in has reported the first two confirmed cases of the virus.


----------



## oldman

I work pt in a large grocery store chain. I go in at 6 to open. The overnight stock help is usually still stocking, but since we aren’t getting everything we order, they generally have been finishing early. I work in the meat dept. stocking hot dogs, bacon, sausages, etc. We sell about 70% of our stock daily.


----------



## win231

This morning, a huge Fed Ex 18-wheel truck parked across the street & delivered 3 large pallets.  I couldn't see what was in the unmarked boxes, but I was thinking, "Hmmm, that's a lot of hand sanitizer & toilet paper.


----------



## debodun

The local pharmacy is closed. One employee tested positive for COVID. I'm going to need a refill soon. Hope they re-open before that.

https://wnyt.com/saratoga-county-ny...greens-mechanicville-saratoga-county/5678005/


----------



## PopsnTuff

debodun said:


> The local pharmacy is closed. One employee tested postitve dor COVID. I'm going to need a refill soon. Hope they re-open before that.
> 
> https://wnyt.com/saratoga-county-ny...greens-mechanicville-saratoga-county/5678005/


You can call another pharmacy with that chain and transfer it then have it delivered to your home....I did this when staying with my son and fam in another county....the delivery fee should be waived at this time also @debodun.....hope that works for you.


----------



## chic

Everything (almost) is closed here. Today, gyms, spas and salons closed. Churches, libraries, and schools have already been closed. Parks are closed to children. 

Worst of all, we've been informed there will be no more trash pickup for us. No info on where we should go or what we should do with our trash. We don't have a city dump. I don't know if I should drive my trash to the city dump in a neighboring community now and dump it there or what. You can't just let your rubbish pile up.

No plan. No organization. Who's running this show. In the past two weeks I feel like I've been transported to an apocalyptic nightmare. It's ridiculous!


----------



## applecruncher

@chic 
Awful about the trash.  No alternative plan.


----------



## RadishRose

Why no trash pickup?


----------



## chic

RadishRose said:


> Why no trash pickup?



They didn't say. Just delivered the info that trash pickup is suspended but they haven't told us what the hey we're supposed to do with our trash. Seems to me this could be as dangerous as coronavirus because it will attract vermin and may spread disease. It's really stupid to tell us this without telling us how to dispose of our trash. It creates more panic and uncertainty in an already stressful time for everyone.


----------



## PopsnTuff

chic said:


> They didn't say. Just delivered the info that trash pickup is suspended but they haven't told us what the hey we're supposed to do with our trash. Seems to me this could be as dangerous as coronavirus because it will attract vermin and may spread disease. It's really stupid to tell us this without telling us how to dispose of our trash. It creates more panic and uncertainty in an already stressful time for everyone.


That is just awful @chic....keep us informed of that situation....I would definitely keep calling the city or county Waste Dept and be that squeaky wheel that gets the oil and demand an answer to whats going on.....hope it doesn't happen by us or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Butterfly

Our governor has closed  all shopping centers and malls today, besides everything else that is already closed -- schools, etc.


----------



## debodun

Just like in those apocalyptic disaster movies. I can tell there is a lot less traffic and I live on a major route. My next door neighbor is a high school teacher, and he's been home since Wednesday (at least his car is in his parking spot). His wife goes to work as usual, but I'm not sure what she does.


----------



## MarciKS

debodun said:


> Just like in those apocalyptic disaster movies. I can tell there is a lot less traffic and I live on a major route. My next door neighbor is a high school teacher, and he's been home since Wednesday (at least his car is in his parking spot). His wife goes to work as usual, but I'm not sure what she does.


Probably in healthcare. We don't get to work from home.  My street is usually busy. It's been pretty quiet except for yesterday when apparently the neighborhood was bent on spreading germs. Having company over & visiting neighbors & riding bikes & walking dogs.


----------



## Pappy

Just told they are closing all barber shops in our area. Well that sucks.


----------



## debodun

Things are hairy enough!


----------



## Pappy

Today, they have closed all restaurants. Probably just as well as everything else is closed.
Tried something new today. Ordered a lot of groceries online to be delivered. Will be here Sunday. First delivery was free.


----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> Today, they have closed all restaurants. Probably just as well as everything else is closed.
> Tried something new today. Ordered a lot of groceries online to be delivered. Will be here Sunday. First delivery was free.


You were able to get a lot? I got most of what I ordered. Should be ok for a little bit. I'm not hoard shopping.


----------



## Pappy

MarciKS said:


> You were able to get a lot? I got most of what I ordered. Should be ok for a little bit. I'm not hoard shopping.



I hope so, as delivery is Sunday afternoon. We didn’t orderTP or towels as we still have some. The only thing I couldn’t order was Lysol spray.


----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> I hope so, as delivery is Sunday afternoon. We didn’t orderTP or towels as we still have some. The only thing I couldn’t order was Lysol spray.


I've been ordering online through Dillons. May be getting some stuff from Sam's too. I have general anxiety so I won't go into the stores. I think it would be too much for me to see what's going on in there. Plus it's less contact with other people. I'm high risk due to asthma/COPD.


----------



## jujube

The mall is still open, but with shorter hours.  Food court is open for carry-out only; you can't sit at a table and eat.

Playgrounds are closed. 

Just about everything else is closed.  The main library has been turned into a free daycare center for county employee's children.  I'm not sure who'd send their children there, though.


----------



## Pappy

MarciKS said:


> I've been ordering online through Dillons. May be getting some stuff from Sam's too. I have general anxiety so I won't go into the stores. I think it would be too much for me to see what's going on in there. Plus it's less contact with other people. I'm high risk due to asthma/COPD.



‘Same here health wise. Guess we will just hunker down for awhile.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Our governor has mandated that all schools in N.J. close (started the beginning of this week). In addition restaurants and bars (except for take out), gyms, casinos, movie theaters, malls and all personal service businesses (ie: barbershops, hair salons, etc.) are closed. Thank God I was able to get my eye appointment changed from May to yesterday (due to concern about sudden blurriness in my left eye) because their offices will be closed for two weeks. They only saw emergency and post op patients yesterday. It's a huge practice with several doctors, exam rooms and diagnostic equipment. They did their best to have as few patients in the same waiting areas as possible. 

Our senior center has been closed for a week now...until further notice. The center is under the same county program that handles Meals On Wheels; I don't know if that program will be affected. TD bank changed their lobby hours and I wouldn't be surprised if they suspend them altogether. My credit union has done just that...no lobby access.


----------



## debodun

I was notified by an agent in the County OFA that, until further notice, *volunteers* will not be used to deliver meals-on-wheels. *County employees* will deliver multiple meals once a week to minimize contact with individuals. There goes my only reason to leave the house (other than to get necessary supplies).


----------



## AnnieA

MarciKS said:


> I have general anxiety so I won't go into the stores. I think it would be too much for me to see what's going on in there. Plus it's less contact with other people. I'm high risk due to asthma/COPD.



Same here with the asthma.  I did have to go inside the pharmacy yesterday (can't do OTC at drive through), so I wore a n95, baseball cap and big glasses.  Got a Walmart pickup order after that but forgot a couple of things so went in for those.  

Freaky to see empty or near empty shelves at both stores.  I use a lot of capsaicin pain rub and CVS was out of all brands.  Lots of areas had only a few items.  Walmart was surreal.  No ground beef, no eggs,  very little boxed cereal. And it's been days since people panic shopped here.   I read a business journal in early February that we'd start seeing empty shelves due to decreased Chinese production for some items around mid March that could last until late summer.  So whoever wrote that article was pretty spot on.    The article mentioned that even if an actual item isn't produced in China, the packaging likely is.  Also the chemicals used for food preservation.


----------



## Marlene

This morning, we had two deaths in Ohio and 169 cases with two in my county.  This evening we have 247 cases and three deaths.  I'm hoping the social distancing will slow down the spread.


----------



## Don M.

In Missouri, Kansas City and St. Louis have issued "stay at home" orders.  They have joined other cities and States with higher population densities, in mandating that people only leave their house for groceries, medications, etc. 

As more and more of these shutdowns are put in place, the effect on our economy is going to become Massive.  We may see unemployment numbers rivaling the percentages that occurred during the Great Depression.  As more people in the service and administrative businesses are being allowed to work from home, this could ultimately lead to conditions where people with such jobs may no longer have to fight rush hour to sit in an office all day....this could be a Good thing.  

This illness has a huge potential to revamp society, all over the nation.  If/when a resolution is found for this virus, we will have had weeks and months of changing our daily routines, and there may be some positives implemented that will reduce our overall impacts on the infrastructure and environment.  

I suspect that things are going to change quite a bit...in the long term....as lessons are learned about how society can adapt and survive in the face of such a major disruption.  In the interim, there may be Hell to Pay.


----------



## Marie5656

More and more closing. I was feeling a bit stir crazy so went for a drive. Then to Taco Bell drive through. Inside is closed. They had a sign on drive through windows that no walk up customers permitted. For safety reasons. I do no believe they have to do that.
A friend is a hair stylist. She was supposed to go back to work last week after having surgery and being off two months. Now she cannot, and no more medical leave. She hopes she can get unemployment.


----------



## MarciKS

@AnnieA please forgive me for a stupid question but, why the ball cap and sunglasses?


----------



## MarciKS

@DonM heard that today at work.


----------



## MarciKS

All KS schools have closed for the remainder of the year. Some restaurants & businesses here have closed. They are screening people at the door at work & we have 3 isolations as of yesterday.  I am a little scared. But not so much because of that. Today's development at the local supermarket has me very nervous. This morning one store had police there because two people were fighting over the last can of soup on the shelf. A few hrs later a woman was attacked and beaten in the lot on her way out and her groceries were taken. I don't understand why they don't bring in more help for police. Why they can't use local natl. guard to help protect residents from this thing. I have decided to do my best to avoid the stores altogether for a few wks or until my supply runs low. It breaks my heart that as a nation that people would do this to each other. Makes it nearly impossible to ever feel comfortable around people ever again.


----------



## win231

Pappy said:


> Just told they are closing all barber shops in our area. Well that sucks.
> 
> View attachment 96120


Isn't that Nicholas Cage?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm not sure if it's my imagination but it seems like my internet service is slowing down.

It wouldn't surprise me now that everyone is at home.

Also because I purchase basic internet service from the local cable company as opposed to one of the pricier/faster packages.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> Just told they are closing all barber shops in our area. Well that sucks.



Don't worry Pappy I'm sure that Mrs. P will be able to sort things out.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Just told they are closing all barber shops in our area. Well that sucks.
> 
> View attachment 96120


----------



## Tommy

NH has banned the use of reusable shopping bags.  All stores must now use paper or plastic.


----------



## MarciKS

@Aunt Bea: 
Our provider has bumped everyone to higher speeds at the same price till this is over to allow for the uptake in usage.


----------



## debodun

Pappy said:


> Just told they are closing all barber shops in our area. Well that sucks.


----------



## AnnieA

MarciKS said:


> @AnnieA please forgive me for a stupid question but, why the ball cap and sunglasses?



To keep hair clean and to keep from touching my eyes.

 Also the bill of the cap and the glasses protect eyes to some degree against airborne droplets.  The virus is small enough to remain in the air for 30 minutes after someone sneezes or coughs.  But from what I've read, the airborne/eye danger is mostly in crowded areas or close contact with someone who is ill.


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm not sure if it's my imagination but it seems like my internet service is slowing down.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me now that everyone is at home.
> 
> Also because I purchase basic internet service from the local cable company as opposed to one of the pricier/faster packages.


I read that Netflix (in Europe) has down-graded their picture quality to help take the load off the network due to all the streaming and people working from home.  I haven't heard of any slow-downs in the USA but I'm sure they'll happen.  Comcast stated that they have "opened the pipe" to increase capability in the US.


----------



## debodun

I shopped this morning at an out-of-the way market. I was able to get most of the things on my list except baking supplies. Between this and restaurants closing, maybe people are learning how to cook again. It was interesting in a way to see what they had plenty of and what they were out. The meat case was cleaned out except for ground turkey. Their prices are a little higher than the closer store. They had bagged salad mix but their price was $3.29 each. The closer store price on them was 2 for $5 (at least the last time I was there). There was a skimpy soup selection.


----------



## MarciKS

At least you have food on the shelves. We don't here. And now they've begun attacking people in the parking lots at the stores here and beating them and taking their stuff.


----------



## PopsnTuff

MarciKS said:


> At least you have food on the shelves. We don't here. And now they've begun attacking people in the parking lots at the stores here and beating them and taking their stuff.


That is just awful....hope we dont go thru this....stay safe @MarciKS and keep looking for stores that deliver food....thats what I'm doing now.....once an order is put in online, it will take 5-7 days before it can be picked up....they dont deliver directly from my grocers.....


----------



## MarciKS

I know two that deliver but, I'm not sure they have the manpower to do that right now. I think it's all concentrated on stocking shelves and filling pickup orders.


----------



## debodun

A woman I deliver meals to also shops online for groceries to be delivered to her, told me last week that they postponed delivery twice and when they did bring her items, it was only half what she ordered. Unless there is something I am not aware of, I can't understand why all the shortages - a combination of panic and greed, or are the grocery store providers short in manpower and supplies? If groceries aren't getting supplies, the cause lies on a higher level.

I have not eaten solid food yet today - trying to conserve what I already have. Good thing, maybe, since I am just sitting around the house for the most part.


----------



## chic

I was able to get some food this morning going to two stores again but still couldn't get everything. Store clerks at one store were spraying the handles of shopping carts with disinfectant before people could take them to shop. Good idea. I still wear plastic gloves of my own to shop. No fights over food, thank God, but still lots of empty shelves and NO paper products.

A lot more people are wearing masks now. Even some grocery store employees. I still go without as I like the fresh air.


----------



## MarciKS

debodun said:


> A woman I deliver meals to also shops online for groceries to be delivered to her. They postponed delivery twice and when they did bring her items, it was only half what she ordered.


Likely all they had on the shelves.


----------



## PopsnTuff

debodun said:


> A woman I deliver meals to also shops online for groceries to be delivered to her. They postponed delivery twice and when they did bring her items, it was only half what she ordered. Unless there is something I am not aware of, I can't understand why all the shortages - a combination of panic and greed, or are the grocery store providers short in manpower and supplies? If groceries aren't getting supplies, the blame lies on a higher level.


And they stopped substituting items like they usually do....its too overloading for them at this time.....


----------



## MarciKS

@debodun =  panic and greed my friend.


----------



## MarciKS

@chic "A lot more people are wearing masks now."
-----
_I am going to be wearing a mask when I return to work simply to protect myself but, also because we have some isolations in our facility._


----------



## debodun

It isn't bad enough the panic buying because of COVID. Now we're having a blizzard and you know how people get during that. A view from my front porch looking across the main street. The church-looking building is not a church - it is a private residence now.


----------



## PopsnTuff

debodun said:


> It isn't bad enough the panic buying because of COVID. Now we're having a blizzard and you know how people get during that. A view from my front porch looking across the main street. The church-looking building is not a church - it is a private residence now.
> 
> View attachment 96489


Never saw or heard of a church turned resident, or a business place for that matter


----------



## debodun

It is here. I know in Kinderhook, there also a church that is now a private home.


----------



## MarciKS

I don't see how they can get this thing under control with all the homeless people in the US. There are currently a little over 500,000 homeless people. What about them? Who's keeping tabs on them?


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday, we had our grocery order delivered. I ordered about $125 worth of items and the total came to $72. No frozen foods, no soups, no ground beef and no bread or paper goods. The delivery guy apologized, but it wasn’t his fault. People must still be grabbing everything off the shelves still.


----------



## PopsnTuff

All Virginia schools are closed for the remainder of the 2019-2020 school year as of today.....
Parents are being given the choice to either have their children held back a grade (repeat the same grade they're in now) or forward them to the next grade.....makes sense to me.


----------



## StarSong

PopsnTuff said:


> *All Virginia schools are closed for the remainder of the 2019-2020 school year as of today....*.
> Parents are being given the choice to either have their children held back a grade (repeat the same grade they're in now) or forward them to the next grade.....makes sense to me.


I think this is going to be the rule rather than the exception.  Los Angeles Unified School District (2nd largest district in the US) announced yesterday that they will remain closed until at least May 1.

Interesting that in Virginia there's enough parental/school interest in children repeat a grade that the system would offer it as an option. I'd have thought it would be a rare exception.


----------



## chic

I would think that the kids had enough months of whatever grade they were in to move forward. It's just 3 months off out of a 9 month school year. Unless a child has learning issues I can't see the need to make them repeat. 

And can't their out of work parents pick up the slack and educate the kids? Both my parents always worked, but dad taught me math and mom taught me how to write and English. BOTH read to me daily. Parents took parenting seriously in those days.


----------



## Butterfly

Beginning today, all nonessential businesses are closed in New Mexico.


----------



## chic

Butterfly said:


> Beginning today, all nonessential businesses are closed in New Mexico.



Ditto. This is a killer.


----------



## PopsnTuff

PopsnTuff said:


> All Virginia schools are closed for the remainder of the 2019-2020 school year as of today.....
> Parents are being given the choice to either have their children held back a grade (repeat the same grade they're in now) or forward them to the next grade.....makes sense to me.


On second thought, why dont the teachers be the final decision makers if the kids get promoted or not, IF the kids and parents are diligent about finishing the school work online that they receive on a daily basis? that makes more sense to me now.


----------



## Duster

We went to the bank yesterday.  Only the drive thru was open. The teller was talking to us on a screen. There was one other customer at the other lane.  It took 20 minutes to get a cashier's check. 
There have been reports of runs on banks.  
There are reports of ATMs limiting amounts that can be withdrawn.  I never use ATMs.
The grocery store had a sign limiting cash back added to your bill to $20. I never use cash back, either.
Fortunately, there isn't much need for cash at the moment.


----------



## applecruncher

Went to Kroger, good to see restocking. Got most of what I wanted. Quantities are limited to fight hoarding.


----------



## Fiona

What I'm finding eerie is how *quiet *it is outside. I live a stone's throw from the Washington, DC, Beltway, and have always treasured the morning of January 1st every year, because that's the only time we can't hear a constant low-level hum of traffic on the Beltway. Now it's like New Year's Day morning, all day long, every day. And no cars on our street, and no plane flights overhead, either. It's like I've suddenly been transported to a very rural area. Weird!


----------



## Butterfly

Fiona said:


> What I'm finding eerie is how *quiet *it is outside. I live a stone's throw from the Washington, DC, Beltway, and have always treasured the morning of January 1st every year, because that's the only time we can't hear a constant low-level hum of traffic on the Beltway. Now it's like New Year's Day morning, all day long, every day. And no cars on our street, and no plane flights overhead, either. It's like I've suddenly been transported to a very rural area. Weird!



Same here.  Very quiet and kind of eerie.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday our mayor ordered city workers to remove basketball hoops from all city parks to discourage pickup games.


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> Yesterday our mayor ordered city workers to remove basketball hoops from all city parks to discourage pickup games.
> 
> View attachment 97048


What a great idea.   I have seen reports of school-age kids out at playgrounds like everything is normal.  You have to wonder what the heck their parents are thinking (or not thinking.)


----------



## Aunt Bea

C'est Moi said:


> What a great idea.   I have seen reports of school-age kids out at playgrounds like everything is normal.  You have to wonder what the heck their parents are thinking (or not thinking.)


It makes me sad that people can't or won't police themselves.

It's a shame that the city workers and the taxpayers have to waste resources on something like this.

We never seem to run low on chuckleheads in this country.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Every day it seems that we get a new request from our government officials.

Today our Mayor has asked that we make all sidewalks in the city one way so people using them are all facing the same direction and remaining at least six feet apart.  The side of the street you use would follow the existing flow of traffic.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> Today our Mayor has asked that we make all sidewalks in the city one way so people using them are all facing the same direction and remaining at least six feet apart.  The side of the street you use would follow the existing flow of traffic.


Interesting idea.


----------

